# Roland BN-20 - printed black looks brownish



## Tracymc71 (Oct 26, 2016)

Any Roland BN-20 owners have advice on printing a deep true black? Mine tends to look brownish/charcoal/muted. I've been using BK21 through illustrator. Any tips would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## lordhelemt (Apr 21, 2017)

Have you done a nozzle check to make sure all the colors are firing? Also, try assigning the spot color from RVWs so you don't have drift in color managment.


----------

